# My trophies.



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 2, 2015)

I finally found most of my pics. The one with the orange nose was a new one at the Ford dealer. I think the blue 1966 version is a much better looking car.

gt40


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 2, 2015)

Here are some more.

gt40


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2015)

sweet


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2015)

Beautiful!  Bet they go fast too!


----------



## mattech (Aug 3, 2015)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice trophies. Looks like fun driving.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice lookin rides you got there.... if I had one I'd be dancing like that frog in your avatar


----------



## rydert (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice......

GT, I always pictured you as a shorter fella


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 4, 2015)

rydert said:


> Nice......
> 
> GT, I always pictured you as a shorter fella



I'm 6' so the picture gives you an idea how low they really are.

gt40


----------



## dom (Sep 10, 2015)

so you're the guy i see driving that beautiful car around!!!


----------

